# S5 und alte Interbuskomponenten von Phoenix...



## Torsten05 (7 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte mal nen Tipp zur S5 und Interbus. Eine Anlage mit 2 Fertigungslinien soll "umgesiedelt" werden. Gesteuert werden Teile aus beiden Linien mit einer S5 CPU943. Als Bus ist dort Interbus eingesetzt mit Knoten von Phoenix (IBS 24 BK/LC) und IO-Module (IBS 24 DI/LC). 

Beide Anlagen werden am neuen Standort mit neuer Steuerung aufgebaut. Dumm ist nur das erst eine Fertigungslinie umzieht, und wärendessen die andere am alten Standort weiterproduzieren soll. D.h. ich muss einige Knoten aus dem Bus entfernen und die Sache soll dann noch weiterlaufen. Nun habe ich noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Interbus, und Infos über die alten Phoenix-Systeme gibt es zumindest bei Phoenix nicht (habe da nix gefunden).
Die Frage ist jetzt, wie reagiert der Bus wenn ich Knoten entferne. Die Konfigurationssoftware CMD habe ich leider nicht. Es wäre auch schade wenn ich mir die nur für dieses eine mal kaufen müsste, denn danach brauche ich die sicher nicht mehr.
Lassen sich die auftretenden Fehler in der S5 ignorieren, oder bricht alles zusammen?
Ändert sich die Adressvergabe wenn ich ein paar BK entferne? Da die Anlagenteil die zuerst umziehen sowieso entkernt werden könnte ich die Schaltschränke evtl. auch stehen lassen, schöner wäre allerdings wenn man die gleich nach dem abbau der einen Linie entsorgen könnte.

Hat mit sowas schon jemand Erfahrungen???

Torsten


----------



## sps-concept (7 Februar 2007)

*interbus*

Hallo,

ohne CMD geht gar nichts. Du musst die Teilnehmer aus der Konfiguration entfernen sonst geht der Bus nicht in RUN. Adressen verschieben sich beim Entfernen nicht. Kann evtl sein dass die S5 meckert wenn du dann auf nicht vorhandene E/A zugreifst.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Februar 2007)

Torsten05 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Konfigurationssoftware CMD habe ich leider nicht. Es wäre auch schade wenn ich mir die nur für dieses eine mal kaufen müsste, denn danach brauche ich die sicher nicht mehr.
> 
> Torsten



Schade, das hier im Forum Halbwahrheiten verbreitet werden.

Torsten:
*Du brauchst CMD nicht bzw. darfst sie auch nicht benutzen, WENN:*
Die Adressierung der IBS SPS - Intern durchgeführt wird.
Das wurde recht häufig gemacht, da man CMD und Flash spart.

Ob bei dir die Adressierung / Parametrierung der IB - Baugruppe SPS intern stattfindet:

Es muss (z.B. im Anlauf) u.a. der Phoenix - FB "ADRESS" (FB72 ??) aufgerufen werden.

dieser hat verschiedene Parameter (DBIN, DBOU, DBLB oder so ähnlich), 
an diesem sind DB - Nummern angetragen.

In diesen DB (ich glaube, insgesamt 4 für den Busaufbau) findest du die Modul-ID, den LB - Aufbau der einzelnen Module und die I/O Adressen.

Wenn bei dir SPS - intern Parametriert wird, kannst du CMD nicht benutzen. 
Das ändern der DB ist aber recht einfach und wird im DKC - Manual beschrieben.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Februar 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ohne CMD geht gar nichts. MfG
> André Räppel



Hallo André, 
schön das man auch mal wieder von dir liest.

Das mit der CMD ist nicht ganz richtig, lese doch mal meinen vorherigen 
Beitrag zu diesem Thema.

Gruß, UG.


----------



## sps-concept (7 Februar 2007)

*Cmd*

....wenn gefragt wird ob CMD notwendig ist kann man ja auch davon ausgehen dass Torsten05 eine bg4-Datei hat, oder? Falls nicht gilt das andere natürlich auch.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Torsten05 (7 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

es sieht so aus als wenn der Bus tatsächlich über die SPS konfiguriert wird. Das findet sich z.B. in FB72:

0008 IBDB >    DB 9                                 NR. DES INTERBUS DATENBAUSTEINS
0009 BUSY >    M  11.7                              0= INTERBUS GESTARTET
000A T    >    T  22                                VERWENDETER TIMER
000B IDDB >    DB 10                                DB-NUMMER FUER ID-CODE-LISTE
000C IDDW >    KF +0                                1. DATENWORT DER ID-LISTE
000D LBDB >    DB 10                                DB-NUMMER FUER LB-ADDRESSLISTE
000E LBDW >    KF +40                               1. DATENWORT DER LB-LISTE
000F INDB >    DB 10                                DB-NUMMER FUER IN-WORT-LISTE
0010 INDW >    KF +80                               1. DATENWORT DER IN-LISTE
0011 OUDB >    DB 10                                DB-NUMMER FUER OUT-WORT-LISTE
0012 OUDW >    KF +120                              1. DATENWORT DER OUT-LISTE
0013 CRDB >    DB 10                                DB-NUMMER FUER COM-REF-LISTE
0014 CRDW >    KF +160                              1. DATENWORT DER COM-REF-LISTE
0015 GRDB >    DB 0                                 DB-NUMMER FUER GRUPPENDEFINITION
0016 GRDW >    KF +0                                1. DATENWORT DER GRUPPENLISTE
0017 EREG >    MB 10                                ERROR-CODE REGISTER
0018 TO   >    M  11.3                              1=TIMEOUT AUFGETRETEN
0019 RET  >    M  11.4                              1=FUNKTION FEHLERHAFT BEENDET

Im DB10 sind dann jede Menge Werte mit denen ich so erstmal nix anfangen kann. Wo gibt es Infos über die Hex-Werte, deren Bedeutung und wie ich die Knoten deaktivieren kann?

Torsten

EDIT: Z.Z. habe ich keine "bg-4" Datei. Könnte sein das die noch in dem Stapel von Disketten versteckt ist der sich an der Anlage befindet.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Februar 2007)

Torsten05 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Im DB10 sind dann jede Menge Werte mit denen ich so erstmal nix anfangen kann. Wo gibt es Infos über die Hex-Werte, deren Bedeutung und wie ich die Knoten deaktivieren kann?
> 
> Torsten



Stellenweise werden Werte in hex, aber auch BIN und Dezimal eingetragen.

Vielleicht fehlt der Vorkopf, wenn alles nur in hex da steht.

Das einstellen:
Das hier zu erklären, würde etwas zu weit gehen.

Am besten, du beschaffst dir das Manual / Beschreibung zu deiner Anschaltung bzw. die Beschreibung des FB72. Sollte es bei Phoenix geben.

Ich hab den alten Kram höchstens noch irgendwo auf Papier, aber vielleicht hat auch der Andre Räppel ja was als PDF...


----------



## thomass5 (7 Februar 2007)

Hallo,
wie groß ist der Bus?
Wenn er nicht sehr lang ist(bis 5 Busklemmen) dann kann mann auch die CMD  Demoversion von Phoenix benutzen
Thomas


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Februar 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie groß ist der Bus?
> Wenn er nicht sehr lang ist(bis 5 Busklemmen) dann kann mann auch die CMD  Demoversion von Phoenix benutzen
> Thomas




Dann muss er allerdings das SPS - Programm umstricken...


----------



## thomass5 (7 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

An das SPS-Programm muss er sowiso ran, wenn er eine 
Anlage umsetzt...

Thomas


----------



## trinitaucher (8 Februar 2007)

Weswegen rufste nicht bei der Hotline in Blomberg an ? Die sollten dir die nötigen Dinge eigentlich erklären können.


----------



## Torsten05 (8 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ich werde den Bus einfach so lassen wie er ist. Da die demontierten Komponenten sowieso eine neue Steuerung bekommen werde ich die Schaltkästen demontieren, die Sensoren und Aktoren abklemmen und nur die Koppler und Module weiterhin mit Spannung versorgen. Es macht keinen Sinn sich da einzuarbeiten, vor allem auch weils alte Technik ist die ich so schnell (hoffentlich) nicht wiedersehe. Die Eingänge die vielleicht Ärger machen brücke ich, oder schmeiss sie aus dem Programm. Das ist die kostengünstigste Lösung.

Torsten


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

Torsten05 schrieb:


> Es macht keinen Sinn sich da einzuarbeiten, vor allem auch weils alte Technik ist die ich so schnell (hoffentlich) nicht wiedersehe. Die Eingänge die vielleicht



Na, Interbus ist IMHO noch Stand der Technik...


----------



## Torsten05 (8 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

mag sein, aber die S5 und diese Anschaltbaugruppe sicher nicht. Ich habe bei Phoenix nur unzureichende Dokus gefunden. Vermutlich weils von 92 ist. Wenn ich nochmal gezwungen sein sollte was mit Interbus zu machen ist immer noch Zeit dazu was zu lernen.

Torsten


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

Torsten05 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mag sein, aber die S5 und diese Anschaltbaugruppe sicher nicht. Ich habe bei Phoenix nur unzureichende Dokus gefunden. Vermutlich weils von 92 ist. Wenn ich nochmal gezwungen sein sollte was mit Interbus zu machen ist immer noch Zeit dazu was zu lernen.
> 
> Torsten




92 ? also noch die 15 Adrige Busleitung (oder so, auf jeden Fall VIELE Adern)


----------



## Torsten05 (8 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

keine Ahnung, habe noch keinen Stecker aufgehabt, da die Anlage ja noch läuft, und mich die Aderanzahl nicht wirklich interessiert hat 

Aber ist von 92 und aaaaalllllt

Torsten


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

Torsten05 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Aber ist von 92 und aaaaalllllt
> 
> Torsten



Jaja, wie die Zeit vergeht..

Als ich zum esten mal IB-S eingesetzt habe (91 oder so), wars revolutionär !!


----------



## Torsten05 (8 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

dann bist auch du aaaallllllllllttttttt

Torsten


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (8 Februar 2007)

Torsten05 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann bist auch du aaaallllllllllttttttt
> 
> Torsten




Jau.

Ich bin 44, bitte helfen Sie mir über die Straße.


----------



## peewit (17 März 2007)

*Umbau-Hilfe !*

Zuerst ist es einmal wichtig die genaue Anschaltungstype festzustellen

Es gibt z.b.

S5 DAB     
S5 DCB/T
S5 DCB/I-T
S5 DSC/I-T


Je nach Anschaltungsstype sucht du dir Online bei Phoenix.Contact die Anschaltung und lädst dir die Handbücher runter

Da schon festgestellt wurde das die Parametrierung über DB-Listen geschieht braucht man auch keine CMD-Software !

Es gibt verschiedene Listen 

im ersten Datenwort ist die anzahl der folgenden Moduldeklaration zu machen dann folgt für jedes Modul ein Eintrag

Liste für ID-Code, Busebene ,P oder Q Bereich , Eingänge, Ausgänge, CR-Nummer

Wenn du aus den echten Busaufbau Teilnehmer entfernen willst musst du alle Listen genau um diese Teilnehmer kürzen die die Anzahl im DW0 in jeder Liste korigieren.

Wenn die alte Anlage an eine neue umsiedeln soll, dann gehe ich davon aus in der neuen Anlage auch ein neue IBS-Master ist nähmlich eine IBS-S5-DSC/I-T. Diese Anschaltung kann nicht direkt mit den IBS 24 BK/LC verbunden werden.

Das kann man mit einer IBS 24 BK/LC2 aber sehr wohl machen diese die 9Polige und 15Polige Anschlussart umsetzen kann. Oder man verwendet eine ST-Busklemme die einen alten 8-Leiter Lokalbaus unterstützt.

Die Modul die du genannt hast IBS 24 BK/LC) und IO-Module (IBS 24 DI/LC) sind alte Slimline-Module (Silberfarben)

Wenn du mir kongrete Fragen stellen willst, dann beantworte ich dir diese gerne (mache solche Umbausten regelmaessig !!)


----------

